# Happy New Year To All Front Stuffers!



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

On my calendar, the New Year starts when all the hunting seasons end, and that fat lady has pretty much sung except for fur.

So being, I want to take a second to wish everyone here on the ML Forum a great New Year. Now begins the research, testing, re-equipping, and/or anticipation for the 08' season. I truly wish all a great 08' and successful 08' season, however you personally define it.

When the dust settles and all the debating and necking on each other is put aside, we are all brothers in arms whether we shoot Trad, Modern, or both.

Take the time to introduce someone to muzzleloading this year, as there is strength in numbers.

May your powder stay dry, your charge always ingnite, and your aim be true... :beer: 
NDT


----------

